

The best and worst times to have your case reviewed by a judge - rhiever
http://www.randalolson.com/2014/08/24/the-best-and-worst-times-to-have-your-case-reviewed-by-a-judge/

======
recalibrator
I read this several years ago and it left a lasting impression on me. If I
need agreement from someone, I try to get it shortly after lunch.

Job searchers and freelance workers looking to land work, take heed.

